# Feta cheese



## Carina1962 (Jul 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if Feta cheese is a no no in terms of raising cholesterol?  i have been having 30g of it in my salads every day this week for lunch as i love the stuff but don't know if it is a bad as normal cheese.


----------



## Donald (Jul 21, 2011)

carina62 said:


> Does anyone know if Feta cheese is a no no in terms of raising cholesterol?  i have been having 30g of it in my salads every day this week for lunch as i love the stuff but don't know if it is a bad as normal cheese.



Have a look at these

http://www.brighthub.com/health/diet-nutrition/articles/70145.aspx

http://caloriecount.about.com/calories-feta-cheese-i1019

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/dairy-and-egg-products/18/2


----------



## FM001 (Jul 22, 2011)

Once or twice a week would be fine but everyday is definitely a no no, its high in cholesterol raising saturated fat so go for a reduced fat cheese instead.


----------



## Natalie123 (Jul 22, 2011)

I usually treat it as normal cheese. I suppose it depends on what else you eat, yes it is high in fat, but I don't eat meat and have a low fat diet so I don't feel too worried about eating a small amount of cheese. You should look at it in context with the rest of your diet. Perhaps you could cut down the portion very slightly and add some seeds instead? Also, you can get half fat feta cheese in most supermarkets, it might be worth a try as half the amount of fat would make a big difference  If you want a change, how about tuna and olives in salad (assuming you aren't veggie - I am but I eat fish)


----------

